# YOU are my friend !!



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Friendship ~ None of that Sissy Crap

Are you tired of those sissy 'friendship' poems that always sound good, but never actually come close to reality?

Well, here is a series of promises that actually speak of true friendship.

You will see no cute little smiley faces on this ~ Just the stone cold truth of our great friendship.

1.. When you are sad ~ I will help you get drunk and plot revenge against the sorry bastard who made you sad.

2. When you are blue ~ I will try to dislodge whatever is choking you.

3. When you smile ~ I will know you are thinking of something that I would probably want to be involved in.

4. When you are scared ~ I will rag on you about it every chance I get until you're NOT.

5. When you are worried ~ I will tell you horrible stories about how much worse it could be until you quit whining.

6. When you are confused ~ I will try to use only little words.

7. When you are sick ~ Stay the [beeep] away from me until you are well again. I don't want whatever you have.

8. When you fall ~ I will laugh at your clumsy a**, but I'll help you up.

9. This is my oath ~ I pledge it to the end. 'Why?' you may ask ~ because you are my friend.

Friendship is like peeing your pants, everyone can see it, but only you
can feel the true warmth.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh thats nice Don, from the heart!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LMAO YD I Love It!! SO I will Validate your Sick Sense of Humor Again!! Words to Live By!! ROTFKUMHLMFHO!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Rollingonthefloorkickingupmyheelslaughingmyfreekinheadoff??


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Words to live by Don.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

How true. I grew up with a guy and this is darn near how we treat each other to this day. If you are lucky enough to meet a person like this they truly are a friend.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You must be friends to most of the guys here Don....you do most those things for all of us.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> You must be friends to most of the guys here Don....you do most those things for all of us.


That makes me feel the warmth Brian.......Oh wait...I just peed my pants.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> That makes me feel the warmth Brian.......Oh wait...I just peed my pants.


I call in rule # 7


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you sick??

Physically or mentally?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I was just thinking if you peed your pants...you can stay away till you get changed


----------

